# pirate ship startup



## deleted17310 (Apr 18, 2018)

Ok so I'm on Cape Cod and I've been making kinda a big ordeal about this adventure but I'm doing it full throttle. I am wanting to get a blue water sailboat, 32ft sloop or bigger, open ocean cruiser. I am based in Falmouth Massachusetts, seasonal work is popping off and I am seeking employment in the marine industry now. I have seen ocean ready vessels on CL for as little as 2500. There are obviously hundreds of other expenses and much hard work to be done once a boat is purchased. Also I know not a fuck about sailing but I'm already learning and researching all I can. Currently I'm testing the water for possible partners/sea dogs that would be interested in becoming part of this journey now for a cooperative effort. Once it's popped off a need for crew/fam will be a thing. But for now any help I can get from people who know about sailing or people willing to get involved early on lmk


----------



## Dameon (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm not interested in getting on somebody else's boat, but I spent over three years living on a sailboat, so let me know if you need advice. Also, be careful who you bring on board, because you really don't want to be stuck living in a small space with people that it turns out are annoying as hell.


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 18, 2018)

Dameon said:


> I'm not interested in getting on somebody else's boat, but I spent over three years living on a sailboat, so let me know if you need advice. Also, be careful who you bring on board, because you really don't want to be stuck living in a small space with people that it turns out are annoying as hell.


For starters is there ant literature you can suggest for me to soak in the time between now and when I actually get a boat?


----------



## Dameon (Apr 18, 2018)

dontpanic said:


> For starters is there ant literature you can suggest for me to soak in the time between now and when I actually get a boat?


Chapman's is the sailor's bible. Aside from that, get a copy of Practical Seamanship, it's an excellent guide that helped me a lot.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't know the first thing about sail boats however I think it takes some balls to just plan a adventure like this and if I was a lot younger I'd certainly attempt this with you. Certainly keep us posted. Even if it doesn't happen just the attempt is exciting enough. Best of luck to you friend.....


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 18, 2018)

Dameon said:


> Chapman's is the sailor's bible. Aside from that, get a copy of Practical Seamanship, it's an excellent guide that helped me a lot.





Dameon said:


> Chapman's is the sailor's bible. Aside from that, get a copy of Practical Seamanship, it's an excellent guide that helped me a lot.


I found the complete guide to boating and seamanship but it's just a brush guide with litres of glossy photos and product placement seems to be giving me info on things I need to learn but not teach them. like knots. Just pictures and purpose description no actual guide


----------



## Dameon (Apr 19, 2018)

It's a reference manual, essentially...it doesn't try to be a definitive encyclopedia to everything related to sailing, or it'd be a collection of books, rather than just one. It's not going to teach you how to sail, but it's got a ton of necessary knowledge, like the rules of the road.


----------



## Dahloaf223 (Apr 19, 2018)

That is seriously impressive that you anchored on the West Coast. I was in a slip for about 4 months in So Cal. I know what you mean about boats getting washed up, Harbor Patrol hated the guys on anchor and would call them derelich boats, I realize now because they were just waiting for one to start drifting into shore. I found it far too expensive to do on the West Coast. I had two other partners on the boat so we had a good income to get a boat slip. Being on the water is epic though, fishing off the boat. One day I would like to do it in Alaska and run a dredge for gold though. I hear Florida and the Gulf is Totally different as well as BC or Canada.


----------



## Dameon (Apr 19, 2018)

Dahloaf223 said:


> That is seriously impressive that you anchored on the West Coast. I was in a slip for about 4 months in So Cal. I know what you mean about boats getting washed up, Harbor Patrol hated the guys on anchor and would call them derelich boats, I realize now because they were just waiting for one to start drifting into shore. I found it far too expensive to do on the West Coast. I had two other partners on the boat so we had a good income to get a boat slip. Being on the water is epic though, fishing off the boat. One day I would like to do it in Alaska and run a dredge for gold though. I hear Florida and the Gulf is Totally different as well as BC or Canada.


My first week at anchor, spent 4 days and 5 nights in a massive storm with 70 mph winds (the minimum to be considered hurricane force), 14 boats went to shore just that week. It's actually a huge problem where I was at.


----------



## Shane1031 (Apr 21, 2018)

I may be interested. Got up to basic cruising certs many years ago, a little bit of racing on a 29 foot col. And a mediterranean trip on a tall ship. Definately want to hear more when you get the boat.


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 21, 2018)

Shane1031 said:


> I may be interested. Got up to basic cruising certs many years ago, a little bit of racing on a 29 foot col. And a mediterranean trip on a tall ship. Definately want to hear more when you get the boat.


Honestly once I get the boat it's probably to late. Plenty of great folks here are happy to help fix up a boat to crew and cruise the islands round these parts. For longer trips the carribean etc well a sloop can be sailed world wide all by meself. I'm looking for travelers that will help me realize a sailing dream not travelers that want to grab on once all the hard work is done and I'm ready to set sail. hey you can wave from the dock. But yea miss me with all that "soon as everything is all set I'm down" I'm not the donkey that carries some lazy fool to the bottom of the grand Canyon idgaf if your a Polynesian canoe guide. I'm happy to have friends and partners but ain't you ever heard of the word pitch mother fucker?


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 21, 2018)

I thi


Dameon said:


> It's a reference manual, essentially...it doesn't try to be a definitive encyclopedia to everything related to sailing, or it'd be a collection of books, rather than just one. It's not going to teach you how to sail, but it's got a ton of necessary knowledge, like the rules of the road.


I think we are talking about different books similar title. what I got hold of was a hardcover sales guide. Not sail guide


----------



## Dameon (Apr 21, 2018)

dontpanic said:


> I think we are talking about different books similar title. what I got hold of was a hardcover sales guide. Not sail guide


That'd do it.
https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=chapman's+piloting+and+seamanship&tag=squattheplan-20


----------



## Shane1031 (Apr 21, 2018)

dontpanic said:


> Honestly once I get the boat it's probably to late. Plenty of great folks here are happy to help fix up a boat to crew and cruise the islands round these parts. For longer trips the carribean etc well a sloop can be sailed world wide all by meself. I'm looking for travelers that will help me realize a sailing dream not travelers that want to grab on once all the hard work is done and I'm ready to set sail. hey you can wave from the dock. But yea miss me with all that "soon as everything is all set I'm down" I'm not the donkey that carries some lazy fool to the bottom of the grand Canyon idgaf if your a Polynesian canoe guide. I'm happy to have friends and partners but ain't you ever heard of the word pitch mother fucker?



Apparently you have misunderstood me. When you get the boat you will need help. If you think your going to get a 32 foot ocean ready vessel for 2500 then good luck. Most likely you will need electric work, sail work, engine work, fibreglass repair, winch and line repalcements. All of which I have done. 
And you claim to know nothing about sailing but will be able to sail the carribean solo just by reading a couple books? Good luck. Do you know the regulations? Can you provision the boat? Can you cook? Have you done any safety training? Radio calls? Do you know the difference in symbols between us and the rest of the world? Ever worked on a marine engine and seen what salt can do?
I have.
Everyboat I sail on I contribute to sailing, cooking, finance and repair. And I know where to find good crew.
Maybe you should talk to someone that offers you help before you call them a lazy fool and a mother fucker.
With that attitude you'll be lucky if your crew doesn't toss you into the Atlantic at night and claim you fell overboard.


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 21, 2018)

Or you could take your own advice and state your skills and contribution abilities in your reply rather than just saying I've been on some boats and when you get a boat let me know. and from what I have researched plenty of people have gone around the world knowing as much or less than me in a sailboat and just figuring out as they left the harbor but I do appreciate you giving me some research tips. so what was it like being tossed overboard in the middle the night in the Atlantic Ocean? It's all good homie don't trip I'll find others to venture off with


Shane1031 said:


> Apparently you have misunderstood me. When you get the boat you will need help. If you think your going to get a 32 foot ocean ready vessel for 2500 then good luck. Most likely you will need electric work, sail work, engine work, fibreglass repair, winch and line repalcements. All of which I have done.
> And you claim to know nothing about sailing but will be able to sail the carribean solo just by reading a couple books? Good luck. Do you know the regulations? Can you provision the boat? Can you cook? Have you done any safety training? Radio calls? Do you know the difference in symbols between us and the rest of the world? Ever worked on a marine engine and seen what salt can do?
> I have.
> Everyboat I sail on I contribute to sailing, cooking, finance and repair. And I know where to find good crew.
> ...


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 21, 2018)

Ap


Dameon said:


> That'd do it.
> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=chapman's+piloting+and+seamanship


Preciate the help brother I'll def talk my local library into getting me a copy


----------



## deleted17310 (May 4, 2018)

ok so i got me a job. on the water setting moorings. and i got a boat, supposedly, its free and i havent seen it yet so idk but if you do the math with all best case scenarios in mind. i got a job at a place that sets moorings, in a yard on the marina with private slips, and well ill be setting moorings, probly can use one for nothing. and i gots a boat. so money to put into boat+place to keep boat+actually having a boat= PIRATE. im almost there! to the haters, doubters, my entire family, and the american populous in general. FUCK YOU IM DOING THIS!


----------



## Dameon (May 4, 2018)

Careful, if the boat isn't in good shape already, you can very easily put a lot more money into fixing up a free boat than you would spend on just buying a used boat. If it's a place to live, just use it as that for now and save up for another boat.


----------



## deleted17310 (May 4, 2018)

Dameon said:


> Careful, if the boat isn't in good shape already, you can very easily put a lot more money into fixing up a free boat than you would spend on just buying a used boat. If it's a place to live, just use it as that for now and save up for another boat.


well the deal with it is that it is stored in the boatyard of the in laws of a friend of mine. the owner of the boat was murdered over the winter. the owner being dead is now obviously no longer being able to pay the yard fees and it has been repossessed. i dont know the shape its in or even how big it is but i figure if its at a yard it may be sea worthy and i really hope that my friends are the type of people that arent all like oh hey panic wants a boat and here is a piece of shit that needs 5000 in repairs or will sink on him right away. i sort of get the mild impression that the repo may not be above board because if the guys estate is in probate the title cant change hands and they cant sell it legally so juts maybe i could be getting a better boat than i have the rights or funds for just to make room in their yard for paying customers. ultimatly tho i met a guy down here that built a very fine wodden covered dory in his garage and he said he would be happy to inspect a boat or two for me. i aint trying to find a fixxer upper. hell paying to have a mast stepped and rigged alone must be a real bitch


----------



## NomadFisherman (Jun 1, 2018)

This is pretty sweet idea, if it was short term Id love to help out, but I work on boats for a living 7mnts a year and earned my spot. Best of luck to you mate. Love ti see your face in your first 30fters . I about shat myself.


----------



## deleted17310 (Jun 19, 2018)

i did it! i own a sailboat. sea trials saturday


----------



## Dameon (Jun 19, 2018)

Congrats! Tell us a bit about your new boat!
Edit: Nevermind, just saw your other thread.


----------

